# Snow Tyres / Chains France 2022



## QFour (Jan 10, 2022)

Suddenly remembered that from 1st Nov 2022 will need snow tyres / chains for 48 hilly areas in France. Is there a way back from the Med without them or will we need chains TIA


----------



## QFour (Jan 10, 2022)

Think this might answer it.


*"Thanks for your query.

Michelin don't manufacture a specific cold weather (winter) tyre in a motorhome fitment, however, the Agilis 2 camping is M+S (mud and snow) marked to give sufficient grip when occasionally travelling in difficult conditions such as unsurfaced roads, mud and snow.

This M+S marking complies with European legislation where in certain countries it is obligatory during certain periods of the year to have cold weather (winter) tyres fitted.

If you need further assurance to tackle the most demanding snow conditions, then carrying snow chains of the correct size can be a good idea"*

Will go and check the tires. Always something gets in the way.


----------



## GMJ (Jan 10, 2022)

Are snow socks compliant? I think they are but am happy to be corrected. 

If so get a set: cheaper and lightweight too.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 10, 2022)

I have fitted recently Agilis Cross Climate tyres all round. They are compliant.


----------



## TJBi (Jan 10, 2022)

I have recently fitted Agilis Cross Climate, which are 3PMS, to the front, and very pleased with them, so will do so on the rear as well when required (which I would certainly expect to be before I might look at winter in France).


----------



## mark61 (Jan 10, 2022)

QFour said:


> Think this might answer it.
> 
> 
> *"Thanks for your query.
> ...



M+S (depending on when fitted, after 2018/19 I think) are no longer sufficient in Germany. You need 3PMSF there in wintery conditions


----------



## witzend (Jan 10, 2022)

Good looking set here for 15" wheels








						Other Motor Accessories for Sale in Truro, Cornwall | Gumtree
					

Find amazing local prices on other motors accessories in Truro, Cornwall ✅ Shop hassle-free with Gumtree, your local buying & selling community.




					www.gumtree.com


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 10, 2022)

TJBi said:


> I have recently fitted Agilis Cross Climate, which are 3PMS, to the front, and very pleased with them, so will do so on the rear as well when required (which I would certainly expect to be before I might look at winter in France).


They are very reassuring.

I had cause to brake hard on a greasy road recently and they behaved impeccably. Felt significantly better than any previous tyres on the 'van.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jan 10, 2022)

Best get a boat and avoid France


----------

